# Alchemie 300 aufwärts



## Vreen (16. Juni 2007)

bin alchemie jetzt bei 300 und weiss nicht wie ich von da aus weiter komme,
gibts einen lehrer für alchemie über 300 oder brauch man da nur rezepte?
und wenn ja welche?

help pls ^^



sorry wenn das hier schon irgendwo beantwortet ist aber ich habs nicht gefunden.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2007)

Alle Berufe > 300 kann man nur in der Scherbenwelt lernen. In deinem Fall wäre das in Thrallmar auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Also praktisch der erste Ort den du in der Scherbenwelt betrittst.


----------



## Vreen (16. Juni 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Alle Berufe > 300 kann man nur in der Scherbenwelt lernen. In deinem Fall wäre das in Thrallmar auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Also praktisch der erste Ort den du in der Scherbenwelt betrittst.




also in thrallmar find ich auch direkt den notwendigen lehrer?


----------



## Vreen (16. Juni 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> also in thrallmar find ich auch direkt den notwendigen lehrer?




joo, ich habs gefunden, danke sehr,
das ist aber auch blöd gelegen, in sonem turm etwas ausserhalb


----------

